# how to disable moused?



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

For some reason moused starts automatically when my system boots even though I don't have anything set for it in /etc/rc.conf.  The problem is when I run X - the mouse doesn't work.  If I do "pkill moused" and restart X, the mouse works just fine.  How can I prevent moused from starting up automatically?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

USB mice load moused automagically. This can be turned off but then the mouse won't work on the console.

Add *Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"* to your ServerLayout section in xorg.conf.

Make sure the mouse driver in xorg.conf is set to *Option Protocol "auto"* and *Option Device "dev/sysmouse"*.

Or remove any and all references to mice from xorg.conf and make sure hald is running.


----------

